# Smoken Frozen meat???



## wvtommy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can frozen meat be thawed and smoked with good results??? I wanted to smoke a duck but can only find frozen not fresh duck. Will this turn out okay? I've been told it will not be good by a freind that has done a lot of smokin'.

Thanks!
Tommy


----------



## pignit (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe your friend just don't like duck. My freezer is full of meat to thaw and smoke. I actually think beef is better after it's been in the freezer a few months. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't smoke meat that's been frozen.


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm a newbie, but for what it's worth, I smoked 3 racks of spare ribs, 1 of which was frozen for a couple weeks and I couldn't tell at the end which one was frozen.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2010)

Most of the meat you buy theses days is gonna be frozen before you get it home. I have 3 freezers in my garage that is slap packed full of all kinds of meat from 2" thick steaks to some good ground up hamburger to a couple of turkeys to some freshly frozen seafood. So you can smoke anything I think that is/ was frozen.


----------



## hhookk (Jan 10, 2010)

Absolutely frozen meat can be thawed and smoked, to perfection. Smoke that duck then bring some to him and prove him wrong. But don't tell him it was frozed until AFTER he tastes it. Wouldn't want him to form his opinion before he tastes it. If he knows it was frozen before hand he might automatically say he doesn't like it. :-)

(I smoked a previously frozen duck before and it was delicious !!!)


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say first, YES you can (and in most cases probably will) smoke previously frozen meat. Your friend is completely misguided. I say smoke that quacker and don't let him have any! Just brag on about how good it was and tell him how he should have been there but since you didn't think he would like it, you didn't invite him!

Nay Sayers go hungry!

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is a side note on this subject, except this is for fish:
I have read that ALL fish have parasites. 
There are two ways to kill these parasites----cook to 160*----or freeze below ZERO for at least 21 days.
That means if you are going to smoke your fish to less than 160*, you should freeze it below ZERO for at least 21 days.


Bearcarver


----------



## wvtommy (Jan 10, 2010)

I will smoke the duck! Which wood flavor will work best with duck?

THANKS!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

I smoke frozen meat all the time. I buy it when it is on sale and freeze it for later. I'm not sure why someone would say you couldn't smoke it after its been frozen.


----------



## oneshot (Jan 10, 2010)

Depends on what you have available...Try pecan or cherry if you have it. I wouldn't use hickory or mesquite, it may over power your duck....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2010)

RB,
I've bumped into that statement numerous times on the web, during searches. Each time it is brought up here it has been very well shot down. Seems to be kind of an old wives tale.


Bear


----------



## smokin' dick (Jan 10, 2010)

One of the best pork butts I've ever done was in the freezer for a couple of months prior to smoking. There are many variables which can affect the outcome, but this was still my personal best.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

Now if it was in the freezer long enough or not packaged right and it got freezer burned then I can see why a guy wouldn't want to smoke it or cook it at all for that matter.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 11, 2010)

Unless you live near a farm, most poultry you get will have been frozen...I have smoked fresh turkey's in the past, but out of all the birds I have smoked the VAST majority have been frozen, which I thaw, brine and smoke. Thaw it correctly in the fridge; once cooked anyone will be hard pressed to be able pick what was fresh and what was frozen.
Smoke that bird!!!


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 11, 2010)

Plus, isn't the purpose of BBQ to make bad meat taste good?


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 21, 2010)

Maple would be nice on duck too.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 22, 2010)

I cater with frozen meat, frankly, bout all yer gonna find nowadays, less ya got a good butcher an there gettin ta be a thing a the past.

I buy on sale an stock up fer when it's needed.  No complaints yet!


----------



## bshep714 (Feb 7, 2010)

Alder is a good wood for birds and fish. I have also been using grape vine on birds lately.


----------



## smokaholic (Feb 19, 2010)

now you cant put a frozen piece of meat on the smoker and smoke it...you would be there for days and it would burn the outside :) maybe thats why your friend said you cant smoke frozen meat LOL


----------



## flyfishjeep (Feb 19, 2010)

How do most of you guys thaw your butts or ribs?  Do you just place them in the fridge and keep checking on them after a couple days?  Just wondering since I havn't stocked up on any meat yet since I'm still a noob.


----------



## smokaholic (Feb 19, 2010)

I frozen mine and it took at least 4 to 5 days to thaw in fridge but thats the best way to do it. Now im not a fan of letting it sit on counter for 6 to 8 hrs but its possible...just dont let it get to room temp. Let it get mostly thawed in package and while its still cold but mostly thawed you can prep it but when I do that I immediately cook it, I dont re-refridgerate. im probably going to be scolded by the germ police for that :)


----------



## rdknb (Feb 19, 2010)

Alton Brown from the food network said meat should be thawed in water??  For me I do the fridge thing, but have tried the water and it worked fine too


----------



## changnoi (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone thaw their meat in brine? Would that prevent microorganisms from taking hold or is it just asking for trouble?


----------



## bentwonk (Sep 17, 2017)

the Chinese have smoked Duck with Cherry wood for nearly a millennium now


----------

